
Trump administration pulls funding for drive-through Covid-19 testing - caution
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/trump-admin-pulls-funding-for-drive-through-covid-19-testing/
======
hindsightbias
Idk about other areas, but the SF positive rate is under 15%. Maybe they’re
just not testing anyone but Medical personnel. Would seem you’d want to test
EMTs, nurses and doctors in wards every few days that must be 100’s alone.

[https://data.sfgov.org/COVID-19/COVID-19-Tests/nfpa-
mg4g](https://data.sfgov.org/COVID-19/COVID-19-Tests/nfpa-mg4g)

